
Globalization’s Backlash Is Here, at Just the Wrong Time - Jeff_Brown
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/23/upshot/globalization-pain-and-promise-for-rich-nations.html
======
Jeff_Brown
TLDR version: (1) Initially, globalization causes the rich world to compete
with labor elsewhere. Later, it permits the rich world to sell to a new middle
class in the rest of the world. (2) While there's no regaining the
manufacturing jobs that left the US, we could do something (the TPP would
have) to secure intellectual property rights, data and privacy.

